
Why Dark Patterns Won’t Go Away - georgecmu
https://www.fastcodesign.com/3060553/why-dark-patterns-wont-go-away
======
basicplus2
All the Windows updates to block to stop spying and WX

KB2952664 WX, KB3022345 Spy, KB3035583 WX, KB3068708 Spy, KB3075249 Spy,
KB3080149 Spy, KB3123862 WX, KB3146449 WX, KB3150513 WX,

unfortunately Windows unblocks some of these if you mark them to be hidden...

